# how many mg's of DXM should i take to trip HARD?



## BoB772420 (Jun 21, 2009)

ive tripped alot of times before normally with ccc's,delsym,or robo and ive tripped pretty hard but ive never had any actual visual effects i want to trip HARD how many mg's of DXM should i take to trip HARD? some people say how much you weigh matters im 175lbs so how much should i take? also what are some things that i can do while im trippin to intensify my trip?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I have much experience too with it all so..hmm I say dont go with the ccc's. But Robitussin Maximum Strength Cough. And depending on what plateau you want to reach would be how much you drink. Heres a Nifty calculater to determine by weight how much to take for desired plateau. The Dextroverse - What is DXM? 
I went with 8 oz bottle of it and its about 720 mgs and I was tripping balls. Ive never hallucinated off DXM..But also have never been in the 4th plateau. The only way ill gothere is with pure dxm. But yeah im babbaling. That site works =D. I would try 3rd before you get balls for the 4th haha..do the recomended does on 3rd plataue for your weight..which is 788mg 8.9ounces. So yeah instead of buying another just stick to 2 4 oz or an 8 oz. (same thing)


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Also I love ccc's. I am not a hater..Im actually doing it tomorrow. I usually do 16, because I dont like to buy another box if im not going to use them all..but ill take other peoples if they dotn want all 16. Ive heard of people doing almost 40. Very unsafe with coricidin though, thats why I suggested the tussin.

How many triple c's do you take when you do them? 


Also get some techno..very intense when your on high doses of DXM. A lot of bass! Weed is a must also, im sure you know.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

there you go again.... didn't you almost die?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah but I think it was due to an empty stomach. Also there are many reports of people claiming "Bad Trips" Which I didnt think was possible on DXM. but they all relate it to feeling as if they were dying. But yeah what had happened was over heating in my body..I wouldnt do it again on a hot hot day like that in a house..When I went outside I was a new man haha. I knew I would see your name come up in this thread =D. Always a pleasure I assure you.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

same.


i ate ccc's in school and used to get fucked up. i ate too many xanex and woke up in in school suspension at the absolute end of school with a cold un-eaten lunch beside me.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Lmao. Im not the biggest opiate person. I dont know why. I just love to trip. Its in my blood, I say.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Dude you know ganja glutin right?


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

?........................too stoned 3 am.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah its 3am where I am too. About to crash and get prepared for tomorrow. IE find more weed in the morning and buy skittles.


----------



## Rosslyn (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know if this will help intensify anything, but hot tubbing helps get you there quicker and is definately awesome while tripping.


----------



## skiskate (Jun 22, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah but I think it was due to an empty stomach. Also there are many reports of people claiming "Bad Trips" Which I didnt think was possible on DXM. but they all relate it to feeling as if they were dying. But yeah what had happened was over heating in my body..I wouldnt do it again on a hot hot day like that in a house..When I went outside I was a new man haha. I knew I would see your name come up in this thread =D. Always a pleasure I assure you.


A buddy in college did the same as you, im pretty sure he drank an 8 0z bottle. When I came into the room he was in, he was rocking back and forth with a wet towel on him trying to cool down, convinced he was having a heart attack. Ended up staying the night in the hospital tripping balls.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Jun 22, 2009)

skiskate said:


> A buddy in college did the same as you, im pretty sure he drank an 8 0z bottle. When I came into the room he was in, he was rocking back and forth with a wet towel on him trying to cool down, convinced he was having a heart attack. Ended up staying the night in the hospital tripping balls.


Yeah, when I was at a state university a few years back I was big into robo tripping. Did CCC's a few times but I hate taking a lot of acetaminophen so I just stuck to extra strength Robo where the only active ingredient is DXM. Would always take 2 8 oz bottles but one time I bought 3 bottles and had half of one at the dorm and me weighing 220 lbs that was on the high end of a 4th plateu trip. Was more than I SHOULD have taken but with research I felt it should be safe (risk of OD 2,500 mg-20,000 mg according to erowid) I was over the light end but everything always took me more to get me going not smart but I did it. Trip was alright, I was GONE but I felt like I had drank a handle of alcohol and was tripping. I just could barely get my body to do what I wanted, took for ever to smoke and walk around. I had to think for like 2 minutes just to be able to speak and would studder horribly when I did speak. When I was lying on my bed I was just watching colors in the ceiling flowing together then started to think bad. Got over it when I changed the music but I was lying there picturing my roomate waking up in the morning looking at my white cold dead body. I was looking down on myself and seeing myself lying there dead and I wasnt sure if I had already gone. Changed the music from Shpongle to Grateful Grass and felt much better. And usually Shpongle is one of my favorite bands to trip to.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

I am very fond of erowid but I read differently than your statement about safe amounts to take. 


&#8226; 4th Plateau: +15 mg/kg This is the strongest level. This is a sub-anesthetic dose, and can be compared to a high dose of Ketamine. Your mind and body become seperated at this level and it can become dangerous psychologically, and physically. Personally I say that you should never have to go this high, it can be very dangerous. But whatever you do, NEVER go past 20 mg/kg (about 2000mg for a 220lb person), this can become very toxic and kill you.

You were over 2100 with 3 8oz bottles..your lucky you didnt die..But I over heated and felt like I was dying for like 5 minutes when I only drank 1 8oz. On an empty stomach which is the only reason I think it happened but im not sure..I want to try it again but Do you know any ways to prevent overheating like that?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

Rosslyn said:


> I don't know if this will help intensify anything, but hot tubbing helps get you there quicker and is definately awesome while tripping.


I dont think that would be wise, just for the fact of over heating..Adding the extra heat around you might kill you. Just my opinion though.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 22, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> I am very fond of erowid but I read differently than your statement about safe amounts to take.
> 
> 
>  4th Plateau: +15 mg/kg This is the strongest level. This is a sub-anesthetic dose, and can be compared to a high dose of Ketamine. Your mind and body become seperated at this level and it can become dangerous psychologically, and physically. Personally I say that you should never have to go this high, it can be very dangerous. But whatever you do, NEVER go past 20 mg/kg (about 2000mg for a 220lb person), this can become very toxic and kill you.
> ...




you should not be allowed access to erowid.... lol, that shit, DESTROYS your liver, lol again.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 22, 2009)

indianaman said:


> you should not be allowed access to erowid.... lol, that shit, DESTROYS your liver, lol again.


Im offended you would say I shouldnt be allowed. And I got it from a website devoted to DXM.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

it was a joke. i had a nyquil nap actually a while ago, me sleepy


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I wasnt actually offended haha. =D


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 23, 2009)

Psychedelics and Chronic said:


> Yeah, when I was at a state university a few years back I was big into robo tripping. Did CCC's a few times but I hate taking a lot of acetaminophen so I just stuck to extra strength Robo where the only active ingredient is DXM. Would always take 2 8 oz bottles but one time I bought 3 bottles and had half of one at the dorm and me weighing 220 lbs that was on the high end of a 4th plateu trip. Was more than I SHOULD have taken but with research I felt it should be safe (risk of OD 2,500 mg-20,000 mg according to erowid) I was over the light end but everything always took me more to get me going not smart but I did it. Trip was alright, I was GONE but I felt like I had drank a handle of alcohol and was tripping. I just could barely get my body to do what I wanted, took for ever to smoke and walk around. I had to think for like 2 minutes just to be able to speak and would studder horribly when I did speak. When I was lying on my bed I was just watching colors in the ceiling flowing together then started to think bad. Got over it when I changed the music but I was lying there picturing my roomate waking up in the morning looking at my white cold dead body. I was looking down on myself and seeing myself lying there dead and I wasnt sure if I had already gone. Changed the music from Shpongle to Grateful Grass and felt much better. And usually Shpongle is one of my favorite bands to trip to.


have ccc's always had acetaminophen in it? i remember when i used to take ccc's i would never see acetaminophen in the active ingredients. now that i know they do im not taking ccc's ever again im sticking to my robo and delsym


----------



## indianaman (Jun 23, 2009)

i drank a bunch or ''equate'' generic nyquil last night and all it did was knock me right the fuck out...


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I think thats what nyquil does haha.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 24, 2009)

ok ppl take the ccc's crush those red fuckers up and put them in a 8 oz robo EXTRA srtength (use about 16) then let sit a week and chug the bitch then tell me if it was mor intense lol 

ps its way different then taking them all at the same time.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds good lmao! I couldnt wait a week though..Thats about 1200mg. Yikes..4th plateau.


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm speechles, what's wrong with getting hammer drunk and fuckin some fat chicks?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 24, 2009)

LMAO good idea..I still have half a handle of UV. I need to get laid also. Hmm thanks for my mission for today =D


----------



## indianaman (Jun 24, 2009)

hells yeah! fat girls need love too, but they have to pay for it.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah dude if I can make some money ill bang a fat chick..better to just target the hottest drunkest girl. Maybe start a college fuck fest.


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

i know that the chlorpheniramine maleate in CCC's helps to intensify the trip. i recommend taking 16 c's and then use robotussins for the rest. i know that anything over 700 mgs is a pretty hardcore trip. I took 1500 mgs once for a 4th plateau trip and it was completely different than any other plateau. auditory hallucinations, and extreme visual distortions were present along with total mind fucks where i forgot who, and where i was for minutes at a time and actually was wondering if i was alive or dead. its an amazing experience, but if your not strong minded i wouldnt recommend it because my friend broke down and was crying. the trip also lasts for at least 12 hours and the after effects are felt for up to three days at that dose


----------



## Pigmie1 (Apr 28, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> have ccc's always had acetaminophen in it? i remember when i used to take ccc's i would never see acetaminophen in the active ingredients. now that i know they do im not taking ccc's ever again im sticking to my robo and delsym


triple c's do not contain acetaminophen. they contain dextromethorphan and chlorpheniramine maleate


----------

